# 1982 Schwinn board tracker !



## Elnutty

My names elnutty and I'm new here , been into bikes for a long time ! I started this build about 4 years ago with a 1982 Schwinn cruiser I bought at a garage sale and a Schwinn breeze that had a messed up frame ! I used the top and bottom bar from the breeze to make a straight bar frame out of the 82 ! I made a tank for it a few years ago then it sat until last week ! I got a mid 40's ladies Schwinn that had been poorly restored but had some nice parts and this is the out come !!





Really wish I would of done the frame like this but decided to cut out the top tube too  





How it sat for a while !


----------



## Elnutty

Elnutty said:


> My names elnutty and I'm new here , been into bikes for a long time ! I started this build about 4 years ago with a 1982 Schwinn cruiser I bought at a garage sale and a Schwinn breeze that had a messed up frame ! I used the top and bottom bar from the breeze to make a straight bar frame out of the 82 ! I made a tank for it a few years ago then it sat until last week ! I got a mid 40's ladies Schwinn that had been poorly restored but had some nice parts and this is the out come !!
> View attachment 416319
> 
> Really wish I would of done the frame like this but decided to cut out the top tube too
> 
> View attachment 416320
> 
> How it sat for a while !
> 
> View attachment 416354
> 
> View attachment 416326
> 
> 
> View attachment 416357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 416355


----------



## sludgeguy

Looking good.
 I think it looked more board tracker-ish with the first set of bars flipped over and no fenders. But that's just me. 
Great new life into a set of tired bikes!


----------



## Elnutty

sludgeguy said:


> Looking good.
> I think it looked more board tracker-ish with the first set of bars flipped over and no fenders. But that's just me.
> Great new life into a set of tired bikes!



I agree I just threw it together a few days ago with parts off of that ladies Schwinn ! I'm also about to start remaking the tank for it and I have some bobbed fenders I was going to run !


----------



## Jaypem

Really cool!
I can't quite figure out where the pieces of tube you added came from...I like the way you dropped the seat stays down and lined them up with your straight bar !!
You should post this on Rat Rod bikes too. It's the place for these kind of builds!


----------



## Elnutty

Jaypem said:


> Really cool!
> I can't quite figure out where the pieces of tube you added came from...I like the way you dropped the seat stays down and lined them up with your straight bar !!
> You should post this on Rat Rod bikes too. It's the place for these kind of builds!



Thanks !! The top bar is the top  bar from a Schwinn breeze flipped  and other other one is the the straight lower bar off of the same breeze !!


----------



## Tim the Skid

nice job, good metal working skills!


----------



## Elnutty

Tim the Skid said:


> nice job, good metal working skills!




Thanks man ! Can't wait to actually finish it , maybe after my 54 ford gets done !!


----------



## Tim the Skid

Definitely some cuttin' and weldin' going on there! I like it.


----------



## Elnutty

So finally got around to messing with this again this is where I got with it last night !


----------



## rick whitehurst

I like it!  I changed a girls CWC into a boys. Still want to weld in a lower tube.... Maybe later....  The only minor drawback converting a girls frame to boys is the higher stance in front... Some say it looks cool but it bugs me just a little.






El nutty... You are a chop me up guy like me... This was once a 49 4 door style liner. Now a chopped truck.


----------



## Elnutty

I need to rework the tank and also didn't like the rear fender (was too rough ) will replace soon  ! I slapped some prime on it really quick was planning on taking out to the Shiny Side Up show in San Jose but it didn't go !


----------



## sludgeguy

It's looking good!


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

Love this build. Makes me want to do a custom framed build.


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou

It looks good, can't wait to see what you decide to do.


----------

